# 90G tank....



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

So I bought myself a 90gal tank ages ago and want to start to set it up...but back then I was living in a basement suite and now im living in a 3-story apartment on the third floor.

Ive read tons about multiple story houses and larger tanks but not so much about apartments and 90 gals. 

Im going to buy a stud finder and check the direction of the joists, and I figured they are going to run out towards the patio. If thats correct id place the tank right by the patio door so its super close to the outside walls of the building.

Id really like to keep my 90 gal instead of going to a smaller 55 gal. I currently have a 33 gal with no issues at all.

I guess my concern is about the buildings ability to take the 1100 or so pds in a fairly small area.

Ideas....suggestions...I know I cant be the first


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's completely fine! Just find the main support, usually it's on the side of the building and slap it against the wall!
I live on the third story of my townhouse complex, i have a 55 gallon and 60 gallon side by side against the main support of the house! that's 115 gallon of water no including the weight of the two wooden stands, the 2-3 inch of gravel per tank which is about 100-150lbs, and then the canister filters and alluminum CO2 tanks! and another 42" tv right next to them!
I've talked to many people and did many calculations before i got everything up and running!
I was told that any house built 20 years back is much stronger than now, and after talking to a contractor and several construction worker and renovation people, they told me that townhouses are the most flimsy ones made compared to apartments and condo's! This is wat i've learnt and been told of, and i think you're completely fine! But i wouldn't suggest anything more than 120gallon!

Keep in mind it's also how you spread the weight, if you have four legs on a steel stand, the weight is distributed through the four legs, but if you have a wooden stand that's flat on the ground, that distributes the weight evenly as well!

You can also as the city to get a floor plan of your place, i didnt do so, as i trusted the people that told me all this and after doing calculations on my own as well! =) good luck, hope this helps!

I posted a thread awhile back on how much weight before your floor collapse, dun remember where i put the bookmark now!


----------



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

I prolly have read it at some point.

Any stand I get/build will have at least a 18x48" solid bottom so the weight is distributed over a larger surface area.

My building is pretty old and id venture to guess built in the 70's. The floor feels solid although I did notice that if I jumped in the middle of the front room the floor does shake everything around it( water in fish tank..etc) where as if I do it by the patio door its alot more sturdy.

On a side note I checked over the lease and I don't see anything stating no water beds or fish tanks, hell the landlord seen me carrying it up to our place. But im going to get tenants insurance just in case.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

You should be all good as long as u dun place something like a 90 gallon cube tank in the middle of your living room! LOL!

And your apartment is more solid than the ones built nowadays, at least the everyone has told me so! They didn't cheap out like nowadays, so it's much more sturdy!

Good luck!


----------

